# Help I produced a brown sludge electrolysis



## 13enigma (Jan 17, 2017)

I had 3 iron wall plates. I connected them and began to do electrolysis with a sodium thiosulfate electrolyte. This was done in a 2L jar. After 1 hour the jar was filled with brown sludge everywhere. And the cathode plate was corroded. While the other 3 were somewhat corroded. 

I was shocked to find out that the plates did not change in weight. Maybe because I kept switching the cathode and anode. 

Can somebody explain to me what happened??


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jan 17, 2017)

Sooo... What does this have to do with refining?
Or precious metals at all, for that matter?


----------



## 13enigma (Jan 17, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Sooo... What does this have to do with refining?
> Or precious metals at all, for that matter?



I was just testing somethings and doing experiments. Really it doesn't exactly relate to precious metal refining but I was hoping to gain some insights and info from more knowledgeable people.


----------



## aga (Jan 17, 2017)

There is a great forum for Chemistry called www.sciencemadness.org where these days you can even dream up/google random questions without ever doing anything yourself and get responses.

This forum is (i think) for Refiners of all levels.

That implies people who actually Do (or try to Do) Refining of precious metals.


----------



## 13enigma (Jan 17, 2017)

aga said:


> There is a great forum for Chemistry called http://www.sciencemadness.org where these days you can even dream up/google random questions without ever doing anything yourself and get responses.
> 
> This forum is (i think) for Refiners of all levels.
> 
> That implies people who actually Do (or try to Do) Refining of precious metals.



Thanks for the tip. I checked that site out. Your questions are left unanswered at times. That's why I love this forum lots of people know their chemistry. I hope anybody can answer this question bit in the future I will try to refrain from asking questions like that


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 17, 2017)

......back to beating this dead horse again enigma? ishmael? whatever you are calling yourself today..


----------



## 13enigma (Jan 17, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> ......back to beating this dead horse again enigma? ishmael? whatever you are calling yourself today..



I'm not beating a dead horse. And I don't know who you are. I just need help with some answers. Sir can you help me


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 18, 2017)

All I've seen from you, Enigma, is foolishness. Trite, petty, unimportant crap that no one gives a hoot about. If you want to recover precious metals from scrap, you're welcome to discuss it here. It you just want to continue dwelling on this childish, meaningless BS, do it on your own and discuss it with your fellow 8th graders.

On the following link, you asked a stupid question about plating that I spent about 45 minutes answering. You never responded, probably because you didn't like my answer. I wasn't happy about wasting that 45 minutes.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=25006

If you can't get your s*** together, you're not welcome here. No more dumb-ass questions.


----------



## aga (Jan 18, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> asked a stupid question about plating that I spent about 45 minutes answering.


This forum (as i understand it) is dedicated to Refiners, as in people who, in Reality, refine (or try to refine) precious metals.

Dedicating 45 minutes of your time replying to a troll, then admitting that, has probably given them some wierd satisfaction.

Sadly the internet is Full of people like this. 

No matter what they know, they do Nothing themselves and just try to get a rise out of real people, for the attention value they seek.

Internet IP cannot detect such trolls - they register multiple accounts using VPNs, so it's generally a different IP address each time.

Lack of interest in Refining is much easier to detect.

Ignore them and (hopefully) they will go away.


----------



## 13enigma (Jan 21, 2017)

You know what **** you all. I'm not a troll. I asked a decent question regarding the amount of brown sludge produced from a small amount of silver wire and iron plates. 

just get nothing on here but insults after insults. It's really not that hard to disrupt this forum. I studied cyber security and cryptography for 5 years. I can just mess all your shit up. It's really important to respect people whether you're on the Internet or in the real world. 
I guess you will try to ban me through my IP address. It's not that difficult to go to another location and start an account. Regardless I will destroy this site. God I hope you think I'm troll because the more underestimated you are the more damage I can do. Network access will be easy this is an extremely weak site


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 21, 2017)

You did not mention the silver wire in you first post to this thread. Just 3 iron plates.
-
Then you said that 1 was corroded, but the other 3 weren't.
So how many were there?
I guess I just dont understand what the end game is/was with this "experiment".

If you would give people more details, you could surely get the help you seek...


----------



## anachronism (Jan 21, 2017)

13enigma said:


> You know what duck you all. I'm not a troll. I asked a decent question regarding the amount of brown sludge produced from a small amount of silver wire and iron plates.
> 
> just get nothing on here but insults after insults. It's really not that hard to disrupt this forum. I studied cyber security and cryptography for 5 years. I can just mess all your crap up. It's really important to respect people whether you're on the Internet or in the real world.
> I guess you will try to ban me through my IP address. It's not that difficult to go to another location and start an account. Regardless I will destroy this site. God I hope you think I'm troll because the more underestimated you are the more damage I can do. Network access will be easy this is an extremely weak site



I guess the question is why would you ruin the site for the thousands of people who didn't annoy you. I haven't and countless others haven't so why would we have to suffer? That's the same as destroying a stadium full of people because of three people in the crowd were cruel to you. If you have a grudge against the few and can't get past it then so be it but the overkill action you're considering isn't exactly the most fair or considerate I've seen.

Have a think over it in that light and you might see it from a different angle eh? 

Jon


----------



## butcher (Jan 21, 2017)

I pushed the ban button on 13enigma. 
personally, I would have liked to help this guy with his learning as would others, but he did not really provide any information on what he was doing, sounded to me he was trying to electro-refine iron and made a pile of rust, I can also understand his frustration, as well as the frustration of those trying to help him.
I cannot understand why he would attempt to destroy the cow that gives milk.


----------

